# Freezer Paper made of Gold?



## KiwiMoose (Jul 29, 2019)

At the suggestion of @Relle? (I think) I went into our local Spotlight craft store to find freezer paper. I can’t get it at the supermarket here, in fact I’d never heard of it until you all mentioned it on SMF.
They had some! It was in 50m rolls just like the baking paper I usually use. “So how much is that?” I asked. She scanned it and said $2.50m. I said “You mean for the box, right?”. No she looked at me and said “No, it’s sold by the metre”. 
“So if I bought the whole box it would be over $100?” I asked. she nodded.
I said thank you, I’ll stick with my baking paper, and walked out.
How much do you all pay for your freezer paper (and i’m assuming you buy it by the roll?)


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 29, 2019)

Mine is $4.50 for 75 square feet.

Every one that I've seen has been reynolds brand.

It is a roll in a box.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 29, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> At the suggestion of @Relle? (I think) I went into our local Spotlight craft store to find freezer paper. I can’t get it at the supermarket here, in fact I’d never heard of it until you all mentioned it on SMF.
> They had some! It was in 50m rolls just like the baking paper I usually use. “So how much is that?” I asked. She scanned it and said $2.50m. I said “You mean for the box, right?”. No she looked at me and said “No, it’s sold by the metre”.
> “So if I bought the whole box it would be over $100?” I asked. she nodded.
> I said thank you, I’ll stick with my baking paper, and walked out.
> How much do you all pay for your freezer paper (and i’m assuming you buy it by the roll?)



It would be cheaper for you to buy it online or heck, have us ship you some.


----------



## earlene (Jul 30, 2019)

I sure as heck don't pay that much!!!  I dont' really recall the prices, but I buy it large and small rolls (of different widths and lengths) and each time it's always been around $5.00US or less.

Online we can purchase 1,000 feet of 18inches wide for less than $25.00 US.  So I'm thinking what you found must be made of gold!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 30, 2019)

It's about time I order some of my favourite Blistex medicated chap stick from Amazon, so maybe I'll order some of this at the same time then.  I can't believe they would charge so much for it!  It looks exactly like the one @Bladesmith has pictured above^.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 30, 2019)

Wow- $2.50 per meter? That's highway robbery! The pic that Bladesmith posted is exactly what I buy at my grocery store....the whole entire box 0f 75 square feet for under $5.00 USD.


IrishLass


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 30, 2019)

Actually looking at the ones on Amazon, it was probably a 50 foot roll that she has in the spotlight store.  I saw the 50 and assumed it was 50 metres. So it would have *only* cost about $38.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 30, 2019)

A lot of aussies have the same problem and use bbq liners or those thin flexible cutting boards instead


----------



## MGM (Jul 30, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> It's about time I order some of my favourite Blistex medicated chap stick from Amazon, so maybe I'll order some of this at the same time then.  I can't believe they would charge so much for it!  It looks exactly like the one .


@KiwiMoose don't BUY lip balm!! You have all the ingredients to make it! Lip balm was my gateway product that led me to soap. I too could only use Blistex--and only certain colours--and Burt's Bees. But now that I make my own, I have such variety!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 30, 2019)

I had to stop using the Reynolds because it was leaving marks on my soaps.  Have not found a good sub yet


----------



## Nanette (Jul 30, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> At the suggestion of @Relle? (I think) I went into our local Spotlight craft store to find freezer paper. I can’t get it at the supermarket here, in fact I’d never heard of it until you all mentioned it on SMF.
> They had some! It was in 50m rolls just like the baking paper I usually use. “So how much is that?” I asked. She scanned it and said $2.50m. I said “You mean for the box, right?”. No she looked at me and said “No, it’s sold by the metre”.
> “So if I bought the whole box it would be over $100?” I asked. she nodded.
> I said thank you, I’ll stick with my baking paper, and walked out.
> How much do you all pay for your freezer paper (and i’m assuming you buy it by the roll?)


My local store has their own brand now--Kroger--75ft for about $3.00


----------



## Dawni (Jul 30, 2019)

I've never seen that here either..... Big possibility no one uses it haha. First time I heard of it was on this forum too @KiwiMoose and I hadn't bothered to even Google it lol

I took a chance twice with what the supplier called "grease proof paper" and it worked for the one time I made soap in a "slab mold." It didn't work the other time coz I had the wrong side touching the soap lol I had to scrape off the bits that got stuck.

At least I now know what a box of freezer paper looks like.........


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 30, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I had to stop using the Reynolds because it was leaving marks on my soaps.  Have not found a good sub yet






Dawni said:


> I've never seen that here either..... Big possibility no one uses it haha. First time I heard of it was on this forum too @KiwiMoose and I hadn't bothered to even Google it lol
> 
> I took a chance twice with what the supplier called "grease proof paper" and it worked for the one time I made soap in a "slab mold." It didn't work the other time coz I had the wrong side touching the soap lol I had to scrape off the bits that got stuck.
> 
> At least I now know what a box of freezer paper looks like.........


I have always used just plain old baking paper and never had any problems.  It's cheap and I always have it in the drawer anyways. I've never had any problems with it sticking or marking my soap.

@MGM - aaah the gateway drug!  I don't think I could be bothered making my own lip balm TBH.  Maybe I'll look into it.  But it would have to be EXACTLY the same as Blistex Medicated, coz that's my favourite. For some reason we have all types of Blistex here in NZ, except the medicated one.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jul 30, 2019)

I use parchment paper, currently Wilton. The Reynolds freezer paper was melting into the soap and hard to peel off. The parchment peels so smoothly.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 31, 2019)

MGM said:


> @KiwiMoose don't BUY lip balm!! You have all the ingredients to make it! Lip balm was my gateway product that led me to soap. I too could only use Blistex--and only certain colours--and Burt's Bees. But now that I make my own, I have such variety!


I’d like to make some as my DH uses it constantly but can’t have “chemicals”.
Can you tell me what you use and how you make it?
I only need a tiny amount. 
Do I have to buy applicators or can I reuse ones I have after I sterilise them?

Sorry kiwimoose I use silicone liner molds to avoid paper so I can’t help you. The liners from nurture might be cheaper than the paper


----------



## Misschief (Jul 31, 2019)

Another name for freezer paper is butcher paper. Perhaps that's something you might be able to source there?

I get mine at my local grocery store, not sure what I paid for it but it wasn't a lot. It's 75 sq ft as well and, if I remember correctly, under $5.00.

As for the lip balm, pm me and I'll share my recipe. I've been making it for about 20 years and my daughter loves it. She used to be totally addicted to Blistex.


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Jul 31, 2019)

It is interesting to learn about things like this from other countries.
Who would have thought freezer paper is so hard to get and so expensive overseas when it is so readily available here in the US?
Especially since Reynolds is such a large company you would think they could get into the market over there.
I don't recall what I paid for freezer paper last time I bought it but it wasn't very expensive.
I've never used it for making soap though My loaf molds have silicone liners.


----------



## Relle (Aug 1, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Another name for freezer paper is butcher paper. Perhaps that's something you might be able to source there?
> I get mine at my local grocery store, not sure what I paid for it but it wasn't a lot. It's 75 sq ft as well and, if I remember correctly, under $5.00.
> As for the lip balm, pm me and I'll share my recipe. I've been making it for about 20 years and my daughter loves it. She used to be totally addicted to Blistex.



I can guarantee you that butcher paper is not freezer paper here. How do I know ? - we had a butcher shop. It wouldn't hold up with the soap, too soggy when damp. Butcher paper came by the rheem precut not in a roll.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 1, 2019)

From what I can see: 
Freezer paper has a plastic or wax coating on one side. 
Butchers paper has no coating at all. 
Baking paper or parchment paper has a thin coat of silicone on both sides.
Greaseproof paper is treated with starches or sometimes just advanced papermaking processes. It’s not waterproof.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 1, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> From what I can see:
> Freezer paper has a plastic or wax coating on one side.
> Butchers paper has no coating at all.
> Baking paper or parchment paper has a thin coat of silicone on both sides.
> Greaseproof paper is treated with starches or sometimes just advanced papermaking processes. It’s not waterproof.


Correct.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 1, 2019)

Relle said:


> I can guarantee you that butcher paper is not freezer paper here. How do I know ? - we had a butcher shop. It wouldn't hold up with the soap, too soggy when damp. Butcher paper came by the rheem precut not in a roll.


Interesting. The butcher paper that I've seen here has a coating on one side but not the other. It's almost like a thicker version of freezer paper.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 2, 2019)

When I run out of freezer paper I'll most likely buy silicone molds. But that's not going to happen for a while because when they remodeled our local Kroger a couple of years ago they marked a bunch of stuff down, and one of those mark-downs was the Reynolds freezer paper. I bought every roll they had (20+) for $1/roll!!


----------



## MGM (Aug 2, 2019)

This got a bit highjacked with the lip balm thing, but @KiwiMoose and @penelopejane , you've GOT to try it. So easy, so satisfying, so customizable, so cheap. Instant gratification, unlike soap!
I'm wearing my cilantro-bergamot lip balm right now....can't get that anywhere, I bet.
KiwiMoose, you only think you want it to be just like Blistex because you haven't ever tried all the amazing things you COULD be wearing!
I'll start a new thread to post my fave recipes (winter ones, summer ones, tingly ones, soothing ones, coloured ones, etc) and I'm sure there are tons on the board, too.
You can use any container, including cleaned-out lip balm tubs, but once you start making and giving away a few, you'll realise that you can't beat the prices on new tubes vs the fussiness of cleaning out old ones. I'm not sure what the S Hemisphere retailers are like, but I pay 18 cents Canadian each when I buy 100. "Oh, 100 is so much, I'll never use 100!"....I'm on my *fourth* order


----------



## Relle (Aug 2, 2019)

Here 100 tubes are 40cents each plus postage.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 2, 2019)

MGM said:


> This got a bit highjacked with the lip balm thing, but @KiwiMoose and @penelopejane , you've GOT to try it. So easy, so satisfying, so customizable, so cheap. Instant gratification, unlike soap!
> I'm wearing my cilantro-bergamot lip balm right now....can't get that anywhere, I bet.
> KiwiMoose, you only think you want it to be just like Blistex because you haven't ever tried all the amazing things you COULD be wearing!
> I'll start a new thread to post my fave recipes (winter ones, summer ones, tingly ones, soothing ones, coloured ones, etc) and I'm sure there are tons on the board, too.
> You can use any container, including cleaned-out lip balm tubs, but once you start making and giving away a few, you'll realise that you can't beat the prices on new tubes vs the fussiness of cleaning out old ones. I'm not sure what the S Hemisphere retailers are like, but I pay 18 cents Canadian each when I buy 100. "Oh, 100 is so much, I'll never use 100!"....I'm on my *fourth* order


Yeh, but, but... I ONLY like the mentholatum (medicated) Blistex one.  So I'd have to replicate that flavour.


----------



## MGM (Aug 3, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Yeh, but, but... I ONLY like the mentholatum (medicated) Blistex one.  So I'd have to replicate that flavour.


It's only because you haven't tried my Cilantro-Bergamot. Or Lemon Licorice. Or Coriander-Mint. Or my Cocoa Peppermint Supreme.  I like a LOT of tingle in my lip balms, so make them for normal people and then for myself with menthol crystals. I have one made with Ho Wood EO for "calmness" and I'm planning on trying a CBD balm for extra calmness (although I am generally opposed to randomly throwing CBD in things).
@Relle 40c/tube is definitely on the steeper side, but a cost-benefit analysis of the labour might reveal you're willing to spend it. If it's for personal use, I wouldn't worry as much.


----------



## Chris_S (Aug 3, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I’d like to make some as my DH uses it constantly but can’t have “chemicals”.
> Can you tell me what you use and how you make it?
> I only need a tiny amount.
> Do I have to buy applicators or can I reuse ones I have after I sterilise them?
> ...



I have used the lip balm recipe and method from wellnesssmama and had great feedback it was the the burst bees copy that iv used! It was beeswax (although I have used a dermatology tested soy wax too) shea butter and I think it was sweet almond oil and coconut oil!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 3, 2019)

Relle said:


> Here 100 tubes are 40cents each plus postage.


Relle, 
Where are you seeing that price?  New directions has them for $1.49 each!!


----------



## beckster51 (Aug 4, 2019)

MGM said:


> This got a bit highjacked with the lip balm thing, but @KiwiMoose and @penelopejane , you've GOT to try it. So easy, so satisfying, so customizable, so cheap. Instant gratification, unlike soap!
> I'm wearing my cilantro-bergamot lip balm right now....can't get that anywhere, I bet.
> KiwiMoose, you only think you want it to be just like Blistex because you haven't ever tried all the amazing things you COULD be wearing!
> I'll start a new thread to post my fave recipes (winter ones, summer ones, tingly ones, soothing ones, coloured ones, etc) and I'm sure there are tons on the board, too.
> You can use any container, including cleaned-out lip balm tubs, but once you start making and giving away a few, you'll realise that you can't beat the prices on new tubes vs the fussiness of cleaning out old ones. I'm not sure what the S Hemisphere retailers are like, but I pay 18 cents Canadian each when I buy 100. "Oh, 100 is so much, I'll never use 100!"....I'm on my *fourth* order



I am totally intrigued!  I used to love Neutrogena's lip balm, but then they put sunscreen in it, and now I hate it.  The sunscreens that they use in lip balms dries my lip out terribly.  I have tried to make lip balm, but have not found the "magic" formula for me yet.  It is usually too firm or too soft.  If you start a new thread, I am there!


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 4, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> At the suggestion of @Relle? (I think) I went into our local Spotlight craft store to find freezer paper. I can’t get it at the supermarket here, in fact I’d never heard of it until you all mentioned it on SMF.
> They had some! It was in 50m rolls just like the baking paper I usually use. “So how much is that?” I asked. She scanned it and said $2.50m. I said “You mean for the box, right?”. No she looked at me and said “No, it’s sold by the metre”.
> “So if I bought the whole box it would be over $100?” I asked. she nodded.
> I said thank you, I’ll stick with my baking paper, and walked out.
> How much do you all pay for your freezer paper (and i’m assuming you buy it by the roll?)


Just bought a 450’ roll on Amazon for $30.98. It is so expensive in the grocery store! The brand is LEM. Just be sure to get the coated paper.


----------



## earlene (Aug 4, 2019)

melinda48 said:


> Just bought a 450’ roll on Amazon for $30.98. It is so expensive in the grocery store! The brand is LEM. Just be sure to get the coated paper.



The trouble is, melinda, KiwiMoose is not in the US.  Even when buying from Amazon, when in another country, the products available and prices are not the same all over the world.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 4, 2019)

It's no biggie - I'll just stick with my baking paper, which I have no problems with. I was attracted to the freezer paper because it is thicker, but it sounds like some people have some problems with it sticking, which I don't have with the baking paper. It's only circa $3 for a 50 METRE roll.


----------



## Foye Bailey (Aug 4, 2019)

I know how you feel kiwimoose. I am so jealous when I see that amazing freezer paper they use in the US! I just stick to countdown own banking paper!


----------



## Relle (Aug 4, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Relle,
> Where are you seeing that price?  New directions has them for $1.49 each!!



Heirloom


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 4, 2019)

earlene said:


> The trouble is, melinda, KiwiMoose is not in the US.  Even when buying from Amazon, when in another country, the products available and prices are not the same all over the world.


Excellent point. Thanks!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 5, 2019)

Relle said:


> Heirloom


Relle,
can you please tell me approx how many grams of lip balm mix a tube takes?
I want to make some just for personal use so I don't want to end up with a huge number.
Have you tried Heirlooms own lip balm base?
Do I need to buy a lip balm tube filling tray or will I be able to level off the top without getting lip balm everywhere?


----------



## Relle (Aug 5, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Relle,
> can you please tell me approx how many grams of lip balm mix a tube takes?
> I want to make some just for personal use so I don't want to end up with a huge number.
> Have you tried Heirlooms own lip balm base?
> Do I need to buy a lip balm tube filling tray or will I be able to level off the top without getting lip balm everywhere?



If you look on Heirloom, they say 4.5grms. I think you can buy just 10 if you don't want quantity.
Tried their base ages ago, it's ok, easy to use, just melt it, add flavour, colour, I don't like using lip balm, hate that coated feel on my lips.
I didn't use tubes, I bought small pots to put it in. The tray is $20, save some money and turn an egg carton upside down and put them in that.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 5, 2019)

Relle said:


> If you look on Heirloom, they say 4.5grms. I think you can buy just 10 if you don't want quantity.
> Tried their base ages ago, it's ok, easy to use, just melt it, add flavour, colour, I don't like using lip balm, hate that coated feel on my lips.
> I didn't use tubes, I bought small pots to put it in. The tray is $20, save some money and turn an egg carton upside down and put them in that.


Thanks.  I saw that but I thought the 4.5g was the weight of the tube 
I hate sticking my finger in lip balm and getting it all over everything so I thought I'd try the tubes.


----------

